# Kooks catted midpipe vs Off Road



## oldstyle81 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys, i need some opinions

I am scheduled to get my kooks headers put on this monday. Yesterday Speed Inc messaged me and told me that the catted mid pipe did not come with the order and that it might be on back order. He said that they have off road pipes available. What are the pros and cons for this. How loud will it really be. i drove a corvette with the dual mode and its fuse pulled and it was way too loud for my liking. the drone was killer. would it be anything like that?

2004 GTO
Borla catback
KN CAI


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

It wont be that loud but it will stink thats for sure.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

It will smell a bit as I have that Kooks set up on my goat. It won't be crazy loud but will provide a nice tone.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If your worried about loud, don't do the long tubes. Catless will be a little louder but nothing compaired to the headers themself.

Pros, better flow, a few more hp

Cons, will fart a little when you decel.

Either way, after the headers with or without cats, you will need a tune cause your car will run like poo.


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

If you ever have to do emissions wait for the kittys. And I have kooks with catted mids.


----------

